# I'm the new guy



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I've joined the forum as I intend to buy a mk1 TT Quattro soon.

I recently sold my 9n3 Polo GTI which was running 390 BHP which was great fun building however traction was a major issue.

Can someone let me know if I have to do a certain amount of posts before I can look at the for sale section?

Thanks.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I think its 30 posts before you can gain access to the sale section, either that or join the ttoc

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/


----------



## Sherbet77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome, polo sounded fun!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Expect better traction on here.
Steve


----------



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

Sherbet77 said:


> Welcome, polo sounded fun!


Thanks mate. It sure was. Sad to see it go but saving for a house and wanted something with a bit more traction.

I've promised myself that I'll not modify the TT but I know what I'm like


----------



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> Welcome.
> Expect better traction on here.
> Steve


Lol. You have jokes Steve. I like it. 8)


----------



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

davelincs said:


> Welcome to the forum, I think its 30 posts before you can gain access to the sale section, either that or join the ttoc
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/


Thanks mate.

I better get posting then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thanks dude.

Seems like a nice community over here.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome mate. 8)

If you`ve enjoyed modding your Polo GTI to 390bhp, then I`m sure you`ll have someone to chat to about extensive mods on here very soon....... 8)


----------



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

dextter said:


> Welcome mate. 8)
> 
> If you`ve enjoyed modding your Polo GTI to 390bhp, then I`m sure you`ll have someone to chat to about extensive mods on here very soon....... 8)


Thanks mate.

Playing with cars is a dangerous game. I'm hoping to keep the TT I buy in standard form as I'm building a mk1 golf AWD so will keeping the modding for that beast.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh hai and welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi MrOloko, Have you checked your access to MP & PMs lately ?
Hoggy.


----------



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Oh hai and welcome!
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi MrOloko, Have you checked your access to MP & PMs lately ?
> Hoggy.


Yes thanks.think I gained access after 24hrs due to getting up posts up. 
Had a look through the classifieds in my search for my TT


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome!

I'm selling my Missano Red V6... Can you access the for sale section?

Or feel free to PM me


----------



## MrOloko (Jan 28, 2014)

Sarah_casper said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'm selling my Missano Red V6... Can you access the for sale section?
> 
> Or feel free to PM me


Thanks Sarah.

I did look over your advert but i have now got myself a 225 Quattro.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## sp2c (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome & enjoy the Forum


----------

